# ECHO SRM3100 that bogs down when I hit the throttle & oil in the air cleaner



## TCMII (Jun 12, 2014)

I have a ECHO SRM3100 that bogs down when I hit the throttle & oil in the air cleaner. I'm using ECHO oil 50:1 with high octane fuel from shell. Spark plug, fuel filter, and Air filter are new. Any help would be great


----------



## HD2010 (Jun 12, 2014)

How old is fuel? Every now and then I have to turn H and L jets in and readjust if using fresh fuel didn't work. Count how many turns for jets when seating just to get you back in the same ballpark. I think a little oil in filter is normal. My 2100 and Echo tiller both get oil in air filter. 

I have a SRM2100 I bought mine in 1994 or 95. I can't even guess how many hours I have on it. Still has 150 psi compression. It has been a great trimmer.


----------



## WetGunPowder (Jun 15, 2014)

Check the screen in the muffler.


----------



## TCMII (Feb 4, 2015)

HD2010 said:


> How old is fuel? Every now and then I have to turn H and L jets in and readjust if using fresh fuel didn't work. Count how many turns for jets when seating just to get you back in the same ballpark. I think a little oil in filter is normal. My 2100 and Echo tiller both get oil in air filter.
> 
> I have a SRM2100 I bought mine in 1994 or 95. I can't even guess how many hours I have on it. Still has 150 psi compression. It has been a great trimmer.



I'm using a brand new Husqvarna 95 octane fuel from the previous mixed qt can. This was happening when I used Echo mix with pump 87 0r higher pump gas. With the air filter off I don't see fuel residue at idle but at WOT it starts to accumulate.


----------



## huskihl (Feb 5, 2015)

Like wgp said ^^


----------



## TCMII (Feb 5, 2015)

Check the screen


----------



## TCMII (Feb 5, 2015)

I just checked the screen and it looks spotless.


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday (Feb 5, 2015)

Some oil on the filter is normal with Echo trimmers. IME, running them half throttle seems to make them spit up a little more. If cleaning the spark screen doesn't fix your issue, id go on and replace the fuel lines. They can get squishy and close up under vacuum. Also, if your up to it, a carb kit is about $12 or so and there is a good chance either the diaphragm is worn or some of the rubber has deteriorated and clogged up the carb. Would be a good time to check the air gap and adjust if necessary.

A faulty ignition could cause that, but in all my years of running Echo equipment, I've never had it happen.


----------



## TCMII (Feb 5, 2015)

I have the grommet and Fuel lines on order. The Fuel and air filter are new OEM parts. The spark plugs the one it came with when I got it from my brother in-law. He bought the trimmer new. How do I check the air gap? I pulled off the L limiter to richen the idle screw mixture and that took care of the dead spot when I hit the throttle. But I haven done anything with the H setting, its a the leanest with the limiter on it. I did look at the diaphragm yesterday and it looked pretty good.


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday (Feb 5, 2015)

With a feeler gauge haha.
Just stick it in between the flywheel and the ignition contacts. I can't tell you the specs, but id be willing to bet there is a PDF online for that model and possibly even a full service manual. If you loosen the bolts that hold it on, it will shift and stick to the flywheel. 2 gauges make it muck easier to adjust if it needs it.

Has it always died at WOT since you've had it, or is that a new thing?

Also, you said the H screw is maxed out on the lean side? I'd give it some more fuel and see what happens


----------



## TCMII (Feb 5, 2015)

Its has always worked fine at WOT, It only was bogging down when I first hit the throttle and would sometime stall at idle here and there. Making the L 1/8 richer fixed that problem.


----------



## huskihl (Feb 5, 2015)

I'd open the H screw full rich and see if it revs up ok. It should flutter at wot and then turn H in just til it cleans up then richen it back up 1/8 turn. And run some sea foam through it to clean it out


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday (Feb 5, 2015)

I see. I was thinking it died completely when given throttle.

Echo's are usually set pretty lean. My CS370 needed about a whole turn out between the 2 adjustments to start and run right


----------



## TCMII (Feb 5, 2015)

Yeah, when I turned out the L 1/8-1/4 turn it made a world of difference, idles nice and transitions to WOT without bogging. My only concern now is the fuel in the air filter. Checking the air gap is the same as when I did my lawnboy mower. This was my original settings from the factory


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday (Feb 5, 2015)

Every echo I have ever owned with a flat air filter does that, from a 1996 CS3400 chain saws to 2014 SRM266 string trimmers. Never had any reliability/performance issues because or it.


----------



## TCMII (Feb 5, 2015)

Really, so this is normal and I should just leave it alone?


----------



## I'llbearealclimberoneday (Feb 5, 2015)

you can see the oil around the center and soaked into the edges. That saw has almost the same engine and carb.

its hard to tell from this pic, but the entire air box is oily. If it isn't enough to clog the filter, id leave it. Hard to tell from a picture though.


----------



## TCMII (Feb 5, 2015)

That sounds like what my trimmers doing. I'll just replace the fuel lines and leave the rest alone . also the oil I'm using has a greenish color to it making it more noticeable.


----------



## TCMII (Feb 6, 2015)




----------



## TCMII (Feb 6, 2015)




----------

